# Swell reports



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Me and fishy are thinking of heading to noosa on sunday to do some trollingf in the gutters and i little offshore work. I was looking at the Weather and swell repost.
They say
Swell is at 1 1/2 Feet
weather is 27....wind 7kh NE

Is that good for fishing in the sea? I not got a clue this is going to be are first time fishing in the sea..........im stoked and a little scared of the unknown.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rik, they are very calm conditions. The predator will eat much more than that. Go for it.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Couldn't ask for better than that Rik, I've seen worse on wivenhoe dam mate!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.....how heavy do you think i need to fish? At the moment ive got two good reels and rod set with 10lb and 12lb....is that going to be ok or am i goin to need to get my new reel?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

That's as good as it gets - I hope the weather stays true to forecast.

Although last time I went out of noosa (not in a yak) in that kind of weather we had a shocking day.

On the Yak there are a few reefs you can get to.
Trolling over and around them on that gear will be fine.

Wouldn't try sending bait down to the bottom as you will likley get busted off quite a bit.

Were you to troll a bigger lure around with the new rod and reel: If you hooked up on Billy Bob special you wouldn't be undergunned.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like there'll be some decent water up that way too:

http://www.cmar.csiro.au/remotesensing/ ... atest.html

Good luck!!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Rik - with fishing out in the ocean its generally not the swell that makes things uncomfortable (unless you get seasick). I find its the wind chop and "washing machine" around the headlands that make me start to feel uncomfortable. As everyone has said - a 7knot wind is very comfortable fishing indeed. At noosa, try a launch of the beach early AM and troll out along the rocky headlands, in a couple of spots try throwing some metal slices into the wash and retrieving all the while keeping an eye out for working birds in the bay.

On a nother note - do you mind me asking what you do that allows you so much damned fishing time! :shock:  It seems everytime I log on theres a new post about you going on a fishing trip, getting new gear for a fishing trip or getting back from a fishing trip! (insert jealous smilie here -> <-)


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

What are the plans?

Hit the reefs? Troll around the headlands?
Sp's, HB's, Bait!

Google Earth Pic attached.

Looks like a few of the reefs are managable. Especially on what seems like a nice day for paddling.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Re:scotty beefs, im a stay at home dad.......my wife works as she wanted to carry on with her carrier and makes good money. As for all my fishing trips i only get out once on a sat or sunday morning but im out from 5.00am untill 12 so i get a good chance to get a good fish in....oh and i hit the water at night on a new and full moon out the back here. As for my new gear ive got one reel on layby my new Shimano TD200 and 4 in the shed and 4 good rods. i buy a new rod or reel every 3 or so months. But im a really really bad jures junkie im in the taclke shop everyday  .

Re: poly looking on the net and at your google earth picks mate halls reef might be the go.

One big question thou with out a GPS how will we know where at the reeef?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I would suggest a compass and map.

You can take a bearing to two different known points (say the point and to Noosa township) and triangulate where you are.

Alternately if you know the angle between the three points: Halls reef, The Town and The point. You can use a protractor to get you in the right spot.

These should give you a pretty accurate position. Then use the sounder to confirm.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Rik,
On the north Shore there is one hill (Halls Knob) quite close to the beach. Little Halls reef is about a km straight out from there. On a weekend there are always boatsd on Little Halls so you will find it easily.
Should be a perfect day on Sunday. You might be better to launch in the corner at First point and troll around the headland to Hells Gates and then across to Jew Shoal (popular spot 1km nth of the headland) or Lion Rock (almost around to Sunshine beach.
You are a chance to pick up a tailor or a kingfish and you might come across a school of bluefin tuna that will work your gear and your arms over.
I haven't caught a bluefin on a kayak and I don't quite know how you would lift one of the big suckers cause they just thump away in circles down deep.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Kevin (Sunshiner) managed a nice Bluefin ealier this year sometime while trolling home past one of the points off Noosa I think.

The one time i've tried to find Jew Shoal I had a GPS but they were points off the net so I wasn't too sure about them....managed to get a good one while I was out there though by non-descripitly paddling between the anchored charter fishing and charter dive boats and pressing the "mark" button as I slid past giving a friendly wave :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ric, all the best with ya first sea voyage. Since I am a woosy sort of nervous dude, I always take it careful when going into unknown conditions. With most sea trips, I pick a quiet place to launch. It is normally quite calm and as I paddle out, I can make sure my gear is secured and leashed. Then as I head out further, the waves get bigger and I try and get an idea of how my yak is doing. Especially when I was really new with my yak on waves, I practiced in the half bigger waves, just to get an idea of how my yak was handling. I practiced going out a bit then turning and coming in. If I felt the waves were too big for me to turn around comfortably, or too big that if I got a fish on I would be in danger when I let the paddle go to reel it in, then I just stuck to the quiet water. It is easy enough just to go out over waves, but be sure you are comfortable doing some manouvers. I am amazed at just how stable my yak is and how much my skills have grown. It is ripper good fun.

I have babbled on here, but what I am saying is that it is normal to have some anxiety and it is fine to build your skills at your own pace. No sense being a dead hero. But ya do have ta get out there and experience it to build up ya skills, so have an awesome time. I think you will be surprised at what you and ya yak can do.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rik as polylurosis said shoot a bearing with a compass, a Silva [or other brand] is great and will fit in your pocket for easy use, see the style here
http://www.macson.com.au/Silva/Silvacomp.html

Depending on the model you will get a really good one for under $50, and with the rotating bezel you get a bearing in seconds., and can also convert GPS marks with a marine chart, and locate by compass

Write down 2 bearings and you have stored a secret spot :lol:

PM if you need Silva hints


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Gees Dodge...all that on a SOT? Mate, how do you keep the paper dry?
Better still, go out when others are sure to be on the reef and when you are on the spot, take some photos of prominent land marks lined up in front of or behind other land marks and commit them to memory. Thats how we did it before GPS. A sounder is handy to know you are on reef when you record a mark.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sunhobie said:


> Gees Dodge...all that on a SOT? Mate, how do you keep the paper dry?
> Better still, go out when others are sure to be on the reef and when you are on the spot, take some photos of prominent land marks lined up in front of or behind other land marks and commit them to memory. Thats how we did it before GPS. A sounder is handy to know you are on reef when you record a mark.


Sunhobie I carry the Silva, a stub of pencil and piece of paper in pocket nothing else; I thought it would be obvious chartwook would be done at home to insert or retrieve fish spots.

Fishing midweek rarely anyone on reefs and holes which is good, so a bearing is handy to locate a spot.

With 40 years on the water I also predate GPS and digital cameras, and lined up features as you describe, drawn in an execise book, with the sounder depth recorded next to it as confirmation; all the blokes in boat fishing and game clubs had a note book of marks at that time done by the same method

To this day I find no great need to go to GPS [although easier], I can find a location again with a couple of bearings with good enough accuracy for fishing [and on land to walk a course where GPS won't function under a canopy of trees]


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Richo, I should be so lucky! 
When I were a lad, (when sounders were thermal paper jobs unsuitable for open boats), we had to go to the local tackle shop to find out which roof had to line up with which mountain to get somewhere near a reef! Then we would go there and hope for the best.
Its surprising how accurate land marks are, if you can remember what they look like. It got difficult when developers started knocking down houses and building unit blocks. All the landmarks changed from one season to the next :!:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sunhobie said:


> . All the landmarks changed from one season to the next :!:


Yes mate learn't that the hard way.

Had a tiny hot snapper reef, and used a conspicuous mauve tree as one of my marks, and being younger and not into gardening didn't have the nous to realize I was using a jacaranda tree in flower... had to wait another year to relocate the reef after the flowers dropped, and changed my back mark to something solid when it bloomed the following year :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Sunhobie said:
> 
> 
> > . All the landmarks changed from one season to the next :!:
> ...


No doubt about it, Dodge. You are one cunning and patient fisherman!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd1VDaUAADhfgAASUYP5coginIqv//+gMAEGUDVTwjU9BHohp6ajQeU2iabSaNBgBpo0GmIAAAGQAlTTSMI1MmmU2o000HqD1DTI8oQAcxSk4GDUkbn7D/UV+ZXZFvREh0qJSRQK6Sk/DDlqjVJkSbQNgE2iMIxFBe4UGvc88H3Ziesk5Ox67fEL4WHxRSJlnQmxYp2LyedvOAvilzxd7lhf0RFPpCGdO+GRmmkYDqOPWEe562lU1bThWWexmbHJkNOWJfAT5H5bWM547N05pjt6mMzeypklyqkIBlLXYetawsyRQJUBgITQJ1a4pIVhQjiqZF7KNaiul6IYEESscN0nVPgbr1ciWfdyXMcYNm/csY32xmjKzhBWyNuOjigRR4PtbVxptFkQNTDW6JIkJYo4lP/F3JFOFCQ3VUNpQA==


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I couldn't get it to work, then I checked a few things and found I need Google Earth 4, 13 Sep 06 release. Will upgrade later as I have version 3.

Seems like it could be useful. Good work Redphoenix.


----------

